# Using non-custodial parent’s residency for school?



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Wasn’t sure if I should post this in Divorce or parenting. 

We live in a town in a sought after school district. My step daughters live with their mom in the next town over that is socioeconomically depressed and is a poor school district. 

Youngest step DD is in second grade and really struggling this year. At the beginning of the school year she was diagnosed with a seizure disorder, migraines and last week officially diagnosed with ADD. H and the XW are frustrated with the level of help being offered DD - they finally have a meeting scheduled at the end of the month to discuss an IEP or 504. They feel it has taken too long to get to this point. 

XW brought up the subject of having the girls go to school here next year, and H agrees that would be best. He has witnessed how proactive the school system has been with my kids. But, they both thought they had the option to just enroll them here because their father lives here. Not the case. Reading through the district rules I found they would have to have a court document showing that H has primary custody of the girls. If they went this route it would be on paper only but could lead to some unintended consequences, all of which I am sure I haven’t even thought of, most of them bad for the XW. 

If the child is living with someone in the district that is not their parent they have to provide a notarized affidavit. I wondered if H or XW should inquire with the district if they would accept an affidavit that it is a trial living arrangement before they have it “officially” changed, and avoid the consequences of changing the seperation documents. Still a lie, but less potential consequences. 

Or they could be completely up and up and apply for school choice. That would be a long shot, and DD7 needing an IEP would make it a longer shot since it would cost the district more money. It would also add logistical issues since school choice kids can’t use school transportation - where it would be easy for XW to drop the girls here to get the bus and still get to work on time, school choice would require drop offs that would make things difficult. 

Has anyone been through this? Thoughts? 

I just want to add that my role here is purely research assistant for H at his request so he has a clear picture.


----------

